# bear mounts



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Here ya go Hoytgirl

Here is a couple pics of my 300lb bear. (dont mind the hat on him cause it's Christmas time and he gets nominated for the hat every year  )


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

thats a nice looking mount.i really want a full mount just dont know if i want it on all fours or standing.congrates on the bear.


----------



## the preacherman (Nov 14, 2007)

I just got mine back from the taxidermist. I really like it as does everyone that comes into my office at the church.


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

those are some nice mounts fellas.


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*381-383lb bear*

heres my bear the scales gave me a low number and a 2 lb difference.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats Nice Bear, I shot one this year with muzzleloader. I couldn't get them close enough with the bow. Got a shot at 18yards with ML. Dressed out 150#


----------



## skinsandfins (Dec 27, 2009)

nice bear... what you will find in bigger bears is that most of them will not make a very nice rug so a life size, 3/4 life size or a shoulder mount would be the best route to go. 

The bigger bears that i take in i would say 50 % go life size and the other go shoulder mounts not to many 3/4 life size..


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*bear mount*

well i decided on a full mount.it will be down on 3 legs and 1 reaching out with a 1/8 turned head.he will be standing on 2 rocks with veg.i wanted to have him standind but he is to tall.i think i got shafted on it though.2900 is alot of money.but i will have it and may never kill another,so why not.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I've got one like that, I think its the best pose to show off the size. I've got a standing bear that really looks skinny
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PAbigbear (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is what I have. This one was around 285lbs dressed.


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*bear*

thats how i got mine but with 1 paw up kind of swatting.nice mount.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

*Pic of mine*

This mount cost $1,400, I made the base myself though


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

$2700 :mg: i think you got shafted by at least a grand


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*bear mount*

well i checked 3 other taxidermists,turns out they all wanted 2300-2600.i took it to the best around here so i think i am okay.its alot of money but i want it to look alive.i just cant believe how much it was.happy new year everyone.i guess a 400 lb bear aint cheap or something a person can kill everyday in wv or other states.i will just have to wait and see how it turns out.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

That's not out of line, should make a nice mount.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

$3500 for this guy up her in Jersey..



















here is a different pose:


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*bear mount*

thanks timberland taxi and jerseyrays.i will post some pics as soon as it is done.i just didnt want to get a cheap mount and it be messed up.like the old saying goes;i guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

well its been awhile now and my taxi about has it done.he broke a bone in his hand and is having a little trouble sewing it up.will post pics when done.seen 5 bear on sat the 30th.2 small boars around 150-175 lb and a sow and 2 little cubs they may have went 20-40lb if they were lucky.having quite the bear problem this year.just wont shoot the small ones


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice mounts guys.


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP (Aug 21, 2010)

Here are 2 of the 3 bears I shot. The full body mount was shot in 2003 during the NJ's first bear hunt, the one on the wall is a 3/4 mount I shot in Canada


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*my bear is home*

here are some picks from my bear.


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

looks like the bear is going to eat the puppy.just wanted to see what you guys thought.i ended up taking it to a taxi in Pa.it cost me around $1500.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

REALLY nice! I have the same mount with the mouth slightly open, not growling just yawning kind of. Yours came out perfect


----------



## hunter99687 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thats a nice mount and $1500. is a good price.


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks great!!!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

My dog was a tough guy too


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

nice mounts.these dogs are tough as long as the bear are stuffed


----------



## Furbearer1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Kind of makes you wonder what the dog dreams about at night, after the lights are out. but then both can see in the dark,right.


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice looking mount!congrates on a trophy of a lifetime!


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

If you look at some taxidermy supply sites you can get a idea what poses are avaliable for your size bear or close to it. If you have the nose to tail and eye to end of nose and girth around middle


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

nice mounts


----------

